# Fanged Deer!



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool. Even cooler than those 4 antlered deer in south america. First time seen since 1948.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/02/fanged-deer-kashmir-musk-deer-afghanistan_n_6089996.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

First time since 1948 seen in Afghanistan- But it exists else where


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packfish said:


> First time since 1948 seen in Afghanistan- But it exists else where


Ah good point. The article says this species hasn't been seen since 1948, but as you noted, its one of seven species of fanged deer. Still pretty cool. Imagine those crossbred with Mule Deer 

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I usually have a mule deer euro come through each year that has canine/fang teeth on top. Not long enough to protrude below the lips, but sharp.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it true you can only kill the with a stake through the heart?


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

It's a muntjac I believe. I know they exist to a degree through western and probably Eastern Europe. I can't account for where their natural habitat ranges, but it would make a cool mount.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Ha ha, Craig Ferguson was making jokes about that fanged deer tonight.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I found one this year


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like Afghanistan has had a few years of good weather.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

No selenium deficiency there


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

berrysblaster said:


> No selenium deficiency there


I don't know...looks like quite an overbite to me!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

They can be found throughout Asia. I became acquainted with a hunter in Colorado that had served in the military in Korea. He had several pics of the deer he had taken in Korea and the canines. They are tiny deer...dog sized.


----------

